
Privacy campaigners are outraged with Theresa May's internet regulation plans - rbanffy
http://uk.businessinsider.com/privacy-campaigners-are-outraged-with-theresa-mays-internet-regulation-plans-2017-6
======
PokeAcer
Outlawing Encryption? Every single person in the UK will start using Tor or
similar. Want to try to ban that? Goodbye UK economy.

